# This can't b legal



## i2FISH (Nov 27, 2009)

REALLY







Innocent enough!! Shot goose onto ice, didn't trust going out there. Called Lee GOOSE RETREIVAL (800/GET-ER IN)


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

hey you got er done. some people would have just let it go. your a true sportsman in my book.
sherman


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

at least you got it good man ..


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

nice to see the effort put forth in retrieving the bird... way to go : )


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

a rod and reel was my first retriever we had


----------

